# New Years Herf



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Longtime friend of mine Shiek49er called me up and wants to do a pig pickin herf just like the one MOO and I hosted last February. Here's the memo. 


NEW YEARS EVE 2008



TIME: Noon – Until
WHEN: Wednesday, December 31st, 2008
PLACE: Casa de Sloan
ADDRESS: 219 Twin Oaks Drive
Hampstead, NC 28443

Come join us in bringing in the New Year. We will have plenty of pig and sides to go around. Everyone is welcome to crash at the house if needed. No excuses, we’ll see everyone there!

Home (910) 270-1726
Mike Cell (910) 524-0394
Jess Cell (910) 524-0264


----------

